# Daisy



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Daisy our ten month old normal gray split to pied just passed away about fifteen minutes ago,she had laid two eggs one Saturday and the other one on Monday,my wife and I think she had a heart attack or a stroke.She will be missed by all of us and she is now playing with Cinnamon at the rainbow bridge awaiting mommy and daddy to be reunited forever someday never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Only 10 months old  that's so very very sad 
I am so sorry for your loss, fly free and at peace little Daisy x


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You for the kind words,my wife and I will miss Daisy very much as will our other birds.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor little Daisy, I am so sorry for your loss :-( 
She was so pretty, and such a pretty name! 
Fly free, little one 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! That's terrible! I'm so sorry


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You everyone for your kind words for my wife and I we all miss Daisy very much and she was very well loved by all of us and all our other cockatiels.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your loss stevechurch2222.Both you and your wife seem to be very loving bird owners,so it is always a shock.Sending positive thoughts to all of you.Fly free little Daisy angel!Lots of love from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no! So young. 
RIP Daisy girl.
Fly free xx


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful little bird. It is heartbreaking to lose them. Peace to you.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry.  Fly free, Baby Daisy...


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

How sad, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry about Daisy, RIP.


----------

